# My dog is awesome



## SpringerLover (Feb 22, 2012)

Bailey hasn't had the easiest time with the move. New place to live, a different set of "house rules," another dog to get used to, and ALL THE DOGS on our daily walks. We really struggled for a couple weeks with dogs lunging at us on walks to the point she was hypervigilent on every walk and not able to settle at home very well. 

I made some changes in our routine but the biggest one is that I now use our afternoon walk for training and it's just the two of us, no Buzz. Today she was able to heel up to the fence line of a dog who has charged at us in the past. We did many repetitions of just a few steps then emergency u-turn. The last set we heeled up to about 10 feet from the fence line (no dog out today), she maintained criteria the whole way and was able to do an about turn and heel back to where we came from.

She's a great little dog and I sincerely hope she's starting to feel more comfortable!
An old photo because I find her excessively adorable, most of the time!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a DOLL!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

What a sweet face!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree - she is definitely excessively adorable


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

What a sweet face!!


----------



## SpringerLover (Feb 22, 2012)

Hahaha! For many years it was her saving grace...


----------

